# Water Heater Question:



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

A question for you folks, that I didn't see answered elsewhere: I have a '09 300BH, and the hot water this weekend (on electric) was notably hotter in the bathroom than the kitchen sink. In the bathroom it is HOT, but in the kitchen it is just "very warm." My wife felt like the dishes weren't really 'clean' because the water wasn't hot enough (which of course, is somehow my fault.)

So - my guess is that the hot water is just losing some of it's thermal power while traveling in the pipes underneath. Should the pipes from the water heater be insulated, to help with this? Can you add insulation to them? Any easy suggestions to fix this problem? Would using both the gas and electric water heater switches make it hotter overall, or would that just speed hot water recovery?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You are not going to lose that much heat from the water heater to the kitchen sink. Time to break out the thermometer and measure the actual temperature. Also remind her the tank is only 6 gallons and the rinse water can't just run or it will get cold. Last but not least when you are in a high use situation having both gas and electric on will help with the recovery time.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

My hot water will burn you in either the bathroom or kitchen and I don't believe you have much thermal loss going to the kitchen sink. Something else is wrong. Maybe you were running out of hot water when you were using the kitchen sink or did not run the hot water long enough before the hot water came out?

As Andy said, check the temps at both the sink and kitchen.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks guys - will be checking it with a thermometer tomorrow.


----------

